# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Программа чтобы научиться печатать

## Sprinter

Хочу печатать быстро. Подскажите по какой программе можно научиться быстро печатать на клавиатуре компьютера?

PS А еще буду рад, если расскажите как печатать деньги на принтере. :) 
шутка

----------


## Silkoni

Скачай прогу Stamina и не парься стуча по батонам!

----------


## Vishenka

Можно попробовать "Соло на клавиатуре", если других вариантов не будет. Но, честно говоря, я от этой программы не в восторге. Пробовала проходить 300 раз, и бросала.. нудно уж очень и долго..

----------


## Sprinter

> Можно попробовать "Соло на клавиатуре", если других вариантов не будет. Но, честно говоря, я от этой программы не в восторге. Пробовала проходить 300 раз, и бросала.. нудно уж очень и долго..


300 раз начинать проходить программу - это жесть! Я попробовал, вроде не такая уж она и жестокая.

В общем, начал заниматься по Соло на клавиатуре. Пока жалею только времени, потраченного на чтение длинных и нудных текстов. А так - все в порядке. Учит, это точно. Блин, только терпения нужно много. :(  Но ниче, усидчивости мне хватает. Уже на 30 упражнении.

Оффтоп: порадовало, что оплатить программу можно с помощью смс. Теперь не только доступ к порно ресурсам осуществляется через смс, но и программы покупаются :) :) :)

----------


## Udzume

Учился слепому набору на английском именно по "Соло". Как выразился *Sprinter* - "Учит, это точно" :) Когда скрипя зубами таки закончил - не пожалел о потраченном времени :)

----------


## Vishenka

Ну поздравляю_)
У меня на нее терпения не хватает_))

----------


## AciDWoLF

самая лучшая программа для скоропечати - это заходи в чат и там печатай...через перу недель начнешь не глядя на клавиатуру печатать

----------


## IMPERIAL

Мда... Для Соло даже лицензию купили через СМС о_О. 
Вобще программа довольно неплохая... Начинал проходить, но так никогда и не заканчивал. В принципе печатаю быстро, но глядя на клаву. Если не глядя, то иногда ошибки бывают... эффект Соло чувствуется, првда если бросить потом практику, будет хреново возвращаться к печатанию =\

----------


## Defused

Тут нужна и теория и практика.

СОЛО на клавиатуре хороший тренажер, даже те нервы которые уходят на эту программу, восстановимы, когда сможете печатать в слепую и быстро.
Но все же кроме этой программы, нужна практика, долгая, пусть это будут чаты, клавагонки, набор текстов - все это и дает результат ;)

 Удачи

----------


## 3Lu6ck5y

По моему лучший способ научится быстро печатать - не смотреть на клаву, а что бы не смотреть на клаву - рисуем на бумазее раскладку и печатаем долго у упорно поглядывая на неё.

----------


## Баркаренко

Лучший способ тот, который нравится. Я учился старым методом без всяких обучающих программ, теперь не печатаю, а скорее "говорю" на клавиатуре. Подробно метод описан на сайте Печатать быстро

----------

